# Surfside now.



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Water is glass right now. About to get it on. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Go get "em!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Looks like you will have some company!


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Just left surfside, caught a lot but only 3 keepers that were released. DSL chicken of the c on 1/4 oz knotty hooker. Big shout out to to the boat that pulled up 50 yards in front of me, disrupted the birds, fished for 5 minutes, and then blew it out with the big motor.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

I fished closer into town this morning started off with topwater and the bite was slow so I moved on to shrimp and a popping cork and caught a dink almost every cast from 6:45-7:30 before I had to head to the office. Caught 25+ trout with a few blue runners mixed in. Of those trout only 3 keepers in the bunch and they barely hit that 15" mark so I let them swim away. The surf is in full swing with plenty of bait, birds working, dolphins coming in close, smacks busting the water, and nice green water. Get some while the getting is good.


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

*shrimp in the surf*

There are some serious shrimp in the surf at Surfside. Yesterday evening the gulls were grabbing these large ones. I bet the fish are enjoying.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

So same for me. Caught 30 trout only 3 kept. Was a blast though. In the water at 6 and off by 9. Going back tomorrow morning. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

toyotapilot said:


> There are some serious shrimp in the surf at Surfside. Yesterday evening the gulls were grabbing these large ones. I bet the fish are enjoying.


Big arse shrimp. Really cool picture!


----------



## TTH (Apr 28, 2013)

Just got back to the house. I got to entrance 5 at around 11:30 and had a limit of trout by 12:30 with croaker. After I iced down my fish I got back in and kept catching till I was out of bait. 

Great mid day bite!


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Good report


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

TTH said:


> Just got back to the house. I got to entrance 5 at around 11:30 and had a limit of trout by 12:30 with croaker. After I iced down my fish I got back in and kept catching till I was out of bait.
> 
> Great mid day bite!


Outstanding....I just got back. Didnâ€™t do so good. Threw everything in my wade box. They did not want plastics!....


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Croaker is the ticket of your going out tomorrow. I will be at access 5 at first light. Black Chevy Silverado. Come by and say hi if your in the area. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

beerdruid said:


> Croaker is the ticket of your going out tomorrow. I will be at access 5 at first light. Black Chevy Silverado. Come by and say hi if your in the area.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Debating the morning myself and I go in at access 5 too. Black F350....might see you down there....


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

BretE said:


> Debating the morning myself and I go in at access 5 too. Black F350....might see you down there....


Should be the same conditions as today. Hope to catch some larger trout.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

How are yâ€™all rigging the croaker?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTH (Apr 28, 2013)

Just got back from surfside from day 2. I got to access 5 at around 10:00 am with three dozen croaker. I went back to the same spot as yesterday and caught another limit in under an hour. 

The water was not as green as yesterday, but still decent conditions. 

Once again free lining croaker was the ticket.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

TTH said:


> Just got back from surfside from day 2. I got to access 5 at around 10:00 am with three dozen croaker. I went back to the same spot as yesterday and caught another limit in under an hour.
> 
> The water was not as green as yesterday, but still decent conditions.
> 
> Once again free lining croaker was the ticket.


Man!! Awesome! I was there from 645-930ish and only managed 5 keepers. I caught a lot of dinks and lost a bunch. This was my first time using croaker and I think I was having a hard time distinguishing the croakers movement from the trout.

I was using an egg sight(not sure size, probably 1/4 Oz) on 30lb braid attached to a swivel with about 2-3â€™ if 30lb fluoro and a 5/0 red mustard croaker hook. Hooked them right above the anal fin and below the lateral line.

I had 3 dz croaker and left when I ran out.

Should I lose the egg weight? Any tips?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTH (Apr 28, 2013)

atcNick said:


> Man!! Awesome! I was there from 645-930ish and only managed 5 keepers. I caught a lot of dinks and lost a bunch. This was my first time using croaker and I think I was having a hard time distinguishing the croakers movement from the trout.
> 
> I was using an egg sight(not sure size, probably 1/4 Oz) on 30lb braid attached to a swivel with about 2-3â€™ if 30lb fluoro and a 5/0 red mustard croaker hook. Hooked them right above the anal fin and below the lateral line.
> 
> ...


Lose the weight. The only time a weight is need is if you are fishing deep water out of a boat. I never do, so I never use them.

I used a 5/0 mustang croaker hook with 4 glass beads on about 2â€™ of 20# fluorocarbon tied to 30# suffix 832 braid.

Watch this video and use this technique. You will catch a lot more trout.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

TTH said:


> Lose the weight. The only time a weight is need is if you are fishing deep water out of a boat. I never do, so I never use them.
> 
> How far out were you going. Down here again today and canâ€™t remember having so much hell catching. Not throwing croaker, hard headed, but Iâ€™m throwing everything I have and only scratching out a few.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

TTH said:


> Lose the weight. The only time a weight is need is if you are fishing deep water out of a boat. I never do, so I never use them.
> 
> I used a 5/0 mustang croaker hook with 4 glass beads on about 2â€™ of 20# fluorocarbon tied to 30# suffix 832 braid.
> 
> Watch this video and use this technique. You will catch a lot more trout.


Thank you sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rburcaw (Jul 13, 2014)

Watched you from the deck Brett. You did throw everything in the box at ‘em. I told the guys, “if he catches one keeper we’re in the water”. Can’t believe there was nothing there!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Rburcaw said:


> Watched you from the deck Brett. You did throw everything in the box at â€˜em. I told the guys, â€œif he catches one keeper weâ€™re in the waterâ€. Canâ€™t believe there was nothing there!


Iâ€™m here now, down just a little ways from you. I caught a few dinks yesterday but that was it....Iâ€™m finishing up a little Titoâ€™s right now and bout to trudge back out for one more try!!!

If you could clear out all those people outta my â€œspotâ€ Iâ€™d appreciate it.....lol....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Is live shrimp under a cork not working right now? My son wants to go in the morning and Iâ€™m not sure if I should put him on croaker or shrimp.. heâ€™s 10 and still fairly green.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

atcNick said:


> Is live shrimp under a cork not working right now? My son wants to go in the morning and Iâ€™m not sure if I should put him on croaker or shrimp.. heâ€™s 10 and still fairly green.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Live shrimp is always on the menu... for almost everything that swims... Lol. A popping cork, Carolina rigged and free-shrimping or free-lining, perhaps, with a split shot weight, all work, depending where and depth of water, etc. Don't oversized your hooks, which can deter the action of the shrimp... Your son will get lots of bites on live shrimp!.. Git bit!


----------



## TTH (Apr 28, 2013)

BretE said:


> TTH said:
> 
> 
> > Lose the weight. The only time a weight is need is if you are fishing deep water out of a boat. I never do, so I never use them.
> ...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

TTH said:


> BretE said:
> 
> 
> > The better fish were in the second gut, but was also catching in the third gut.
> ...


----------



## salt-addict (May 14, 2018)

pickn'fish said:


> Live shrimp is always on the menu... for almost everything that swims... Lol. A popping cork, Carolina rigged and free-shrimping or free-lining, perhaps, with a split shot weight, all work, depending where and depth of water, etc. Don't oversized your hooks, which can deter the action of the shrimp... Your son will get lots of bites on live shrimp!.. Git bit!


Great advice on using too big of a hook. When using shrimp under a popping cork, I use a #8 or even a #10 mustad treble hook. Big time game changer.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

I did not have the same luck as Friday morning. Same location and everything. Disappointing. Friday was epic though.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Yesterday morning at access #4 630-1030sm on croaker. 8 keepers to 18â€. Still got some learning to do with croaker as Iâ€™m hearing guys limiting out same time and place within an hour. Probably caught another 15 dinks also. My son hooked up with what I assume was a sting ray. Put up a good fight for about 15 minutes then when it was about 6 ft away it just anchored itself to the bottom... broke the line trying to get him off bottom. Never saw him.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Nice stringer, a trick with the stingrays is to pluck your line like a guitar string, them don't like the vibration on their wings.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

TTH said:


> BretE said:
> 
> 
> > The better fish were in the second gut, but was also catching in the third gut.
> ...


----------



## Pafdrn (Jul 23, 2017)

atcNick said:


> Yesterday morning at access #4 630-1030sm on croaker. 8 keepers to 18â€. Still got some learning to do with croaker as Iâ€™m hearing guys limiting out same time and place within an hour. Probably caught another 15 dinks also. My son hooked up with what I assume was a sting ray. Put up a good fight for about 15 minutes then when it was about 6 ft away it just anchored itself to the bottom... broke the line trying to get him off bottom. Never saw him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks just like my son ... always great fun to get the kids out of the house and on some fish. Nice job dad!


----------

